# Can the Sea Gull Century route be followed independently?



## commuterguy2 (Feb 23, 2004)

I really want to ride the Sea Gull Century, but, for a variety of reasons, I have never registered for it. In part, I like the idea of the route more than the reality of riding it simultaneously with thousands of other cyclists.

Thus, I was wondering if the route could be followed in the weeks immediately after the official ride. Assuming I can find a cue sheet, the only obstacle would seem to be if the route relies on road closures and/or law enforcement presence at difficult intersections, etc.

Has anyone here ridden this century recently, and know if it can be done independently? I think I heard that the route is marked (maybe seagull designs painted on the road?). If so, that would seem to make it that much easier to do.

Thanks in advance for any assistance you can provide. Also, if there are similar, safe rides that pass through Asseateague, please let me know if cue sheets are available.

(PS I searched for a few variations on "sea gull century" but didn't find an answer to this question--my apologies if I missed it.)


----------



## orcanova (Aug 27, 2006)

If they are public roads of course you can ride it. The only question is how bad is the traffic.

If It is bad I am sure you could find some alternative routes nearby to circumvent the traffic areas.

Once you know the route you can use google maps

www.maps.google.com

to find alternates.


----------



## commuterguy2 (Feb 23, 2004)

*more background*

I have a cue sheet from 2003, and I can follow it in Google maps.

My real concern is if this route is in any way like past Bike DC routes, most of which simply would not be rideable without road closures and lots of cops.

Also, it would greatly help my confidence about doing this if the route is well-marked (I can't remember where I heard this, but I believe someone told me that key turns, etc. are painted onto the pavement along the route--that would be nice to know if true.)


----------



## orcanova (Aug 27, 2006)

Most bike tours have arrows painteed on the road for turns. Don't know about the traffic...I will be doing this tour for the first time this year. Good luck


----------



## scott bdc (Oct 16, 2002)

Yes, the arrows painted on the road at the Seagull do last for more than a year. I would say the route is deinitely ride-able solo, though there are a number of places where the organized traffic control comes in handy. You can, though, survive without that.


----------

